# Life's Abundance?



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

I am just curious if there are any other forum members that feed Life's Abundance? I have used it for the most part for the last 12 years, basically since it was released. I have always been very happy with the results I get and with the product. I am also a Life's Abundance independent distributor and have been for 12 years as well (don't want to appear to be hiding that or anything.) I know some people have an issue with the direct, network marketing sales style of the company but that's okay. It can be a shame as a number of great products are marketed this way.

Anyway, I was just wondering if there are any other LA users on the board and figured I would ask.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I guess I don't understand the added costs of using it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it another of Ohio Pet Foods formulas?


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes it is produced there with nearly the same methods and ingredients that I use.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

dr tim said:


> Yes it is produced there with nearly the same methods and ingredients that I use.


Except there are no performance formulas. I have heard it is a good product but I can't see why it costs so much. Dr. Tim's Kinesis is about $1.30 delivered and I can pick up Annamaet Encore or Extra for $1.25lb. These three are very comparable.

I am sure it is a good product but it seems pricey. $1.75lb.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

exactly. why would I spend more to feed a food that is pretty similar... and to many, not the food that Tim's is?

Not even a consideration for me.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Except there are no performance formulas. I have heard it is a good product but I can't see why it costs so much. Dr. Tim's Kinesis is about $1.30 delivered and I can pick up Annamaet Encore or Extra for $1.25lb. These three are very comparable.
> 
> I am sure it is a good product but it seems pricey. $1.75lb.


For companion animal use I do not think they need to produce a performance formula due to the level of kcals (482 per cup) already in the all life stage formula. All my GSDs, in any life stage, only ever needed 2 cups of this food per day to maintain condition. This is not marketed as a food for sled dogs or dogs in need of extreme levels of nutrition. Also, using cost of product per pound is not the reveling aspect of a food but price per day to feed. LA costs approx 70 cents per day to feed. Compare that to other foods. Of course any food made at OPH will be very similar, hence why I like them all.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> exactly. why would I spend more to feed a food that is pretty similar... and to many, not the food that Tim's is?
> 
> Not even a consideration for me.


I have nothing against Dr. Tims food however his all life stage formula cannot be used here due to the barley used. I personally disagree with barley being used in a dog food but that is my opinion and experience. LA's weight loss food uses barley and I wish it did not. Barley tends to cause larger very voluminous stools and in greater amounts, this is supported by studies and not just by my own experience. The Active dog formula contains less kcals than the life stage formula of LA. The amounts per kg are very close.. I didn't ask my question to pit foods against one another since we all have a food we like. I was simply wondering if there is anyone else on the board that has used Life's Abundance.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Kibblelady said:


> For companion animal use I do not think they need to produce a performance formula due to the level of kcals (482 per cup) already in the all life stage formula.


It's still under 4.0 kcal/g at 3.8 kcal/g. Plenty for your average pet but on the light side for performance dogs or dogs with a high metabolic rate. Energy per cup fed is less interesting since cups is a volume measurement.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

DaViking said:


> It's still under 4.0 kcal/g at 3.8 kcal/g. Plenty for your average pet but on the light side for performance dogs or dogs with a high metabolic rate.


That's why I said it is not marketed for more extreme feeding conditions. However feeding growing, very active GSD puppies was simple and it performed perfectly. When my bitch was nursing her 11 puppy litter though she was on the old black bag of Blackwood for the more extreme kcal amounts she needed. No one should kid themselves that one food is perfect for all situations or all dogs nor assume that all foods coming out of the same plant cost the same to produce.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> I guess I don't understand the added costs of using it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it another of Ohio Pet Foods formulas?



Yes and to add it has been manufactured there for 12 years now....it's not new as some people may think.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with the food but it is overpriced. Dr. Tim's Momentum for heaven's sakes, 35/25, is less per pound.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

You think its over priced because you do not know what goes into making the product. Something is worth what one will pay for it and I have no problem paying what? 63 dollars for 40lbs of food that feeds a GSD and 4 Dachshunds for 3 weeks. I do not see that as over priced. Thats 4 cups of food used per day. We just lost a GSD as well and it was 6 cups per day. I see other foods out there with similar pricing that my dogs would need to eat more of. Its not saving me money if the amount fed goes up. There are only a couple foods on the market that could replace the LA. Blackwood was one but with the sale and now renovation of the products its too much. Dr Tims Kinesis is 60 per 44lbs. I do not see how a few dollars difference in price makes LA over priced but the Dr Tims reasonably priced? Really?


----------

